# I Hate Post Spawn



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The past week or so the Missouri River System is chalk FULL of small fish....we're catching some nice one's but not since late April/Early May. We caught a nice limit today of 17-20" walleyes but it's the first time in a week. No problems catching 40-60 walleyes/day but catching females are few and far between.

I'm really looking forward to bigger fish going on a terror again.............had to vent!


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Chris Hustad said:


> The past week or so the Missouri River System is chalk FULL of small fish....we're catching some nice one's but not since late April/Early May. We caught a nice limit today of 17-20" walleyes but it's the first time in a week. No problems catching 40-60 walleyes/day but catching females are few and far between.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to bigger fish going on a terror again.............had to vent!


What the heck is wrong with 17-20" fish????? I realese everything over 18" :thumb: What are you going to do with those bigger females? Butcher them? Or kill them just to have a hero picture? Just asking


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

BirdJ said:


> What the heck is wrong with 17-20" fish????? I realese everything over 18" :thumb: What are you going to do with those bigger females? Butcher them? Or kill them just to have a hero picture? Just asking


I think you need to learn how to read.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Chris = I have very little sympathy for you. You have CRUSHED them on a daily basis for the last three months.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Biggest walleyes for us continue to come in less than 6 foot of water here in SE SD. Males seem to be up shallow all afternoon, with the females moving in around dusk.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BirdJ said:


> What the heck is wrong with 17-20" fish????? I realese everything over 18" :thumb: What are you going to do with those bigger females? Butcher them? Or kill them just to have a hero picture? Just asking


I release everything over 20" - normally we just clean the teenagers but during certain times of the year getting a fish under 20" is tough to come by.

I'm sure I'm no different then anyone else, we all like catching big fish (even when releasing).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Chris = I have very little sympathy for you. You have CRUSHED them on a daily basis for the last three months.


Hehe...ya it's been a record year for me thus far. But this is the time of year you expect good fish so when they go MIA you just gotta wonder.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Good to see that even the pros are having trouble finding decent keepers. Seems you gotta catch about twenty 14 inchers to get one over 17" for the last 2 weeks or so. We are pretty spoiled I guess, if I was fishing lakes country MN I'd be tickled to come in with a limit of 13-15" and throwing dozens more little ones back most of the time.


----------

